# ICS ota VS ics leak ROMS



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Just curious... can the roms for the ics leaks be used on the ots ics that hit a few days ago...???? If so... what are the best ones??

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

OTA*

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

The .211 ota is the same as the .211 leak. So yes you can.

And its really based on preference. For Blur based, I like Simplex. For full AOSP I like Full Throttle AOKP


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Brad92 said:


> The .211 ota is the same as the .211 leak. So yes you can.
> 
> And its really based on preference. For Blur based, I like Simplex. For full AOSP I like Full Throttle AOKP


Thanks brad92! 
Full throttle blurless .211 almost done same look and feel of aokp build with everything working! Maybe a surprise extra like my cm9 build that nobody else has


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll be looking forward to that. Lots of great Razr roms available now.

I wanted to ask, is there any way to get the Wifi Tether apk working in your .211 build? I know there's Foxfi and the SQlite hack, but Wifi Tether seems to work the best for me, which is why I have been on AOKP the most...


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Still trying to get Wi-Fi tether app working i have to hack it to make it work


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd appreciate it. For some reason the stock app isn't as good and Wifi Tether Beta works best.


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

I know really want to get the app working. I'll keep trying


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

You're awesome, man.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## tramalot (Jul 27, 2012)

I did all the updates from a clean install to get to get 215 in there and then put the rom in my signature in. Installed my apps and now I have a beautiful phone .

.215 radio - SimplexROM - Daily Driver - XT912


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm loving .215 with Eclipse 1.2... 3+ hours of screen on time today and still at 43% ;-)

Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


----------

